# ***mule day***



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What mule day where?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's where my TWH mare came from...


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Is this the Bishop Mule Days in California?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine came from the one in Tennessee...


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Tennessee mule day.  

Yes they sell and ride all kinda of equine. Im excited for the food and free stuff, lol.  ill try to talk the hubby into buyin a mini spotted jenny!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My then trainer went down a couple years ago (he actually go's every year - so does my farrier). Anyway, he wanted a gaited mule so he bought a pregnant TWH. I traded a pony for the mare, he didn't want her anyway, just the baby. he got a gaited baby and I got the perfect trail horse for my son and my husband...


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! I havent been yet..still.. itd be fun to be in the parade!

Tomorrows (friday) they have a driving show at 1200

Gaited mule Tennessee state championships at 1800

Pony mule pullin at 1800

2013 mule day champion auctioneer contest at 2200


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I demand pictures, lots of pictures.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sounds like fun! I demand pictures, lots of pictures.


I didnt end up going!  instead we stayed home and had a fun gun day.. ive missed mule day every year now.. maybe im cursed? :shock:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I assume you mean the mule day in Columbia Tennessee?

Columbia was known as the mule capital of the world due to its large mule auctions, but never recovered after the stockyard fire in March of 1952 that killed several hundred mules. This was the time when tractors were gaining in popularity, and although the stockyard was rebuilt, it was, and is, not anywhere near a large as it once was as the glory days are but an asterisk in history. There was an article in the herald of yesteryear about the stockyard fire last year but I can't seem to find it.

Mule day commentates those days of old...

I was born there and have attended many of the events over the years. I no longer live there and didn't attend this year......my sources tell me it was as big as ever and much fun was had by all.

Mule Day events sprint to finish | Columbia Daily Herald


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bummer you didn't make it. That sounds & looks like a lot of fun! Might be an excuse to go to Tennessee :think:


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I assume you mean the mule day in Columbia Tennessee?
> 
> Columbia was known as the mule capital of the world due to its large mule auctions, but never recovered after the stockyard fire in March of 1952 that killed several hundred mules. This was the time when tractors were gaining in popularity, and although the stockyard was rebuilt, it was, and is, not anywhere near a large as it once was as the glory days are but an asterisk in history. There was an article in the herald of yesteryear about the stockyard fire last year but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> ...



Yes!  

Ive heard of the stockyards-- the auction house with the big ol brigde type thing above all the animals for sale? 

Is it close by the barn where they have the mule day events? I forget the name of the place.. they have the rodeo there, lol.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

No, the stock yard back then was a couple of blocks east of the court house square and a couple of blocks south. I remember the old location well and If I remember correctly it was around east 10th and North Glade Street. 

Google show's it's now at *1231 Industrial Park Road
Columbia TN 38401
Sale Day Phone: 
931-223-8323*


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmmm.. I google mapped it too-- says its in front of an auto salvage? Lol.. i been wantin to go to a good sale barn for a while.

That where they have the big goat sale?

I been to the sale barn in lewisburg-- wasnt that busy-- wasnt that amazin, lol.


----------

